# Thanks for the easy root!!



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

Just wanted to give thanks to the people that have made the simple to use threads. I rooted my DX last year with lots of trial and error but I just rooted, ROM'd, themed, and unthrottled my bionic without any problems. So just a quick thanks to everyone else's hard work lol keep it up!


----------



## scottpole (Sep 11, 2011)

dhunter82 said:


> Just wanted to give thanks to the people that have made the simple to use threads. I rooted my DX last year with lots of trial and error but I just rooted, ROM'd, themed, and unthrottled my bionic without any problems. So just a quick thanks to everyone else's hard work lol keep it up!


+1

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

